# boléia, fiéis, idéia, céu, chapéu, véu, apóio, herói, caracóis, - acento gráfico?



## Nong

Ola' todos:
    Estou ainda com a pesquisa sobre a acentuacao do portugues y tenho mais uma du'vida. Nao comprendo porque se utilizam o acento gra'fico nestas palavras (boléia, fiéis, idéia, céu, chapéu, véu, apóio, herói, caracóis) se as suas terminacoes ja' assinalam onde se devem acentuar. Porque "chapéu" com o acento gra'fico e "comeu" nao?

E se nao e' demais, podem-me esclarecer tambem como se separam as silabas nas palavras  boléia, fiéis, idéia, faz favor?.

Muito obrigada,
Nong


----------



## FranParis

Trata-se de exce(p)ções à regra:
** 
*Proparoxítonas

*  Todas as proparoxítonas são acentuadas graficamente: abóbora, bússola, cântaro, dúvida, líquido, mérito, nórdico, política, relâmpago, têmpora etc.


*Casos especiais*


Acentuam-se sempre os ditongos tônicos abertos _éi, éu, ói_: boléia, fiéis, idéia, céu, chapéu, véu, apóio, herói, caracóis etc.
Ver aqui: http://www2.uol.com.br/michaelis/acentos.htm


----------



## Outsider

*caracóis e herói*: acentuam-se para indicar que o "o" do ditongo é aberto. (Normalmente, seria fechado.)

*céu, chapéu, véu*: o mesmo, desta vez para o "e".

*apóio*: o mesmo, mas com uma nota: só no Brasil é que se diz "apóio". Em Portugal, diz-se e escreve-se "apoio", com "o" fechado.

*boléia, idéia*: O ditongo "éi" é um caso especial. Só no Brasil é que se distingue "ei" (com "e" fechado) de "éi" (com "e" aberto). Por isso, em Portugal escreve-se "boleia", "ideia".

*fiéis*: é o plural de "fiel". Mesmo em Portugal, escreve-se sempre acento nos plurais das palavras oxítonas terminadas em "-el".



Nong said:


> E se nao e' demais, podem-me esclarecer tambem como se separam as silabas nas palavras  boléia, fiéis, idéia, faz favor?


Creio que é _bo-léia, fi-éis, i-déia_.


----------



## jazyk

> *apóio*: o mesmo, mas com uma nota: só no Brasil é que se diz "apóio". Em Portugal, diz-se e escreve-se "apoio", com "o" fechado.


Então vocês não distinguem a pronúncia do verbo da do substantivo neste caso? Para nós a diferença é imensa.


----------



## Outsider

Nunca notei que alguém fizesse essa distinção na fala. E na escrita, por convenção, não se a faz.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

apóio: o mesmo, mas com uma nota: só no Brasil é que se diz "apóio". Em Portugal, diz-se e escreve-se "apoio", com "o" fechado. 

Creio que é _bo-léia, fi-éis, i-déia_.[/QUOTE]

Bem, que eu saiba, aqui no Brasil, existem as duas palavras: apóio e apoio. A primeira refere-se ao verbo conjugado na primeira pessoal do singular (eu *apóio*, tu apóias, ele apóia) e a segunda (sem acento e som grave) refere-se a um substantivo (o *apoio* que eu recebi de meus amigos foi vital para o meu sucesso).

Separação das sílabas:
boléia = bo-léi-a (trissílaba, com um ditongo e um hiato)
fiéis = fi-éis (dissílaba)
idéia = i-déi-a (trissílaba, com um ditongo e um hiato)

Lembro-me que quando estava no curso primário, a professora ensinou que, de forma geral, para se saber quantas sílabas uma palavra possui, basta verificar quantas vezes se abre a boca para pronunciá-la.

Espero ter podido ajudar.

Saudações.


----------



## Outsider

Pois, eu estava na dúvida se o "a" se separava ou não. Teoricamente, talvez se separe, mas por outro lado é de evitar deixar uma letra sozinha quando se faz translineação.


----------



## JimmyDavid

Oh, meu Deus, por favor... não façam isto à Língua Portuguesa. "Boléia" e "idéia"? Estão todos malucos ou quê? Abram lá o dicionário, se fazem favor...


----------



## anaczz

Com o famoso novo Acordo Ortográfico da Língua Portuguesa, as palavras apoio, ideia e boleia deixam de ter acento agudo, também no Brasil.



JimmyDavid said:


> Oh, meu Deus, por favor... não façam isto à Língua Portuguesa. "Boléia" e "idéia"? Estão todos malucos ou quê? Abram lá o dicionário, se fazem favor...


Qual é o seu problema? 
Por favor, recolha o para-quedas.


----------



## almufadado

JimmyDavid said:


> Oh, meu Deus, por favor... não façam isto à Língua Portuguesa. "Boléia" e "idéia"? Estão todos malucos ou quê? Abram lá o dicionário, se fazem favor...



Qual ? Este "Diccionario da Lingua Portugueza" ?

Das Língua Portuguesas, indique-nos destas a qual delas se refere. 

PS: Isto se não tiver nada a ver com a "Língua ... afiada"


----------



## JimmyDavid

Não existem "Línguas Portuguesas", apenas uma "Língua Portuguesa". Existem dialectos rurais dentro de Portugal e existe a chamada "forma brasileira" que é aceite, mas que não pode nem deve introduzir corruptelas grosseiras à forma mãe (um possível Acordo Ortográfico está posto em hipótese para unir ambas as formas). A palavra "ideia", por exemplo, não leva e nunca levou qualquer acentuação.


----------



## Outsider

JimmyDavid said:


> A palavra "ideia", por exemplo, não leva e nunca levou qualquer acentuação.


Não levou em Portugal, mas há muito a que leva no Brasil. (Embora o último acordo ortográfico proponha a abolição deste acento.)

De qualquer modo, "nunca ter existido" dificilmente pode ser argumento contra determinada ortografia, num momento em que, como refere, nos preparamos justamente para _mudar_ a ortografia.

A propósito, muitas das acentuações gráficas a que hoje estamos habituados não têm mais de cem anos de existência. É instrutivo olhar para jornais ou livros portugueses publicados no início do século XX, ou ainda antes.


----------



## JimmyDavid

Tal como eu disse, existe a Língua Portuguesa e o chamado "Português do Brasil". A primeira é descendente directa do latim e do Grego, línguas basilares do mundo moderno... a segunda foi oferecida pelos colonizadores a um povo que estava então a começar como nação. Não é culpa dos Portugueses que barbarismos de influência estrangeira tenham alterado fundações gramaticais que já existiam há séculos. Exemplos são: um "facto" vem do latim "factum", (com C) que significa "realmente feito", já um "fato" vem do gótico "fatum" (sem C) e significa "vestido". Coisas díspares, mas que o povo brasileiro, sem melhor noção histórica da construção dessas palavras, fundiu numa só palavra. A Língua Portuguesa não nasceu do acaso nem se aprende na novela das seis, há um avassalador peso histórico por detrás dela que merece ser respeitado.


----------



## anaczz

JimmyDavid said:


> um possível Acordo Ortográfico está posto em hipótese para unir ambas  as formas.


O acordo não está em hipótese; já está em vigor no Brasil e já foi ratificado, há dois anos, pelo governo português estando a transcorrer o período de moratória, de 6 anos, estipulado pelo mesmo.

Quanto à "chamada forma brasileira" do português, apesar de opiniões pessoais como as suas, é efetivamente reconhecida mundialmente, inclusive pelos linguistas portugueses, como uma variante legítima do português.
O que se há de fazer?


----------



## Outsider

JimmyDavid said:


> Tal como eu disse, existe a Língua Portuguesa e o chamado "Português do Brasil". A primeira é descendente directa do latim e do Grego, línguas basilares do mundo moderno... a segunda foi oferecida pelos colonizadores a um povo que estava então a começar como nação. Não é culpa dos Portugueses que barbarismos de influência estrangeira tenham alterado fundações gramaticais que já existiam há séculos. Exemplos são: um "facto" vem do latim "factum", (com C) que significa "realmente feito", já um "fato" vem do gótico "fatum" (sem C) e significa "vestido". Coisas díspares, mas que o povo brasileiro, sem melhor noção histórica da construção dessas palavras, fundiu numa só palavra. A Língua Portuguesa não nasceu do acaso nem se aprende na novela das seis, há um avassalador peso histórico por detrás dela que merece ser respeitado.


Estou em total desacordo com cada uma das coisas que diz, mas este não é o lugar para as discutir. Estes fóruns dirigem-se a pessoas que querem aprender línguas, e (como deve saber) as regras dos fóruns WR mandam que nos atenhamos às questões concretas que nos são apresentadas. Esta discussão era sobre a grafia das palavras _boléia, fiéis, idéia, céu, chapéu, véu, apóio, herói, caracóis_, e penso que já está suficientemente respondida. Sugiro que nos deixemos de outras divagações.


----------



## almufadado

JimmyDavid said:


> Não existem "Línguas Portuguesas", existe apenas uma "Língua Portuguesa". Existem dialectos rurais dentro de Portugal e existe a chamada "forma brasileira" que é aceite, mas que não pode nem deve introduzir corruptelas grosseiras à forma mãe (um possível Acordo Ortográfico está posto em hipótese para unir ambas as formas). A palavra "ideia", por exemplo, não leva e nunca levou qualquer acentuação.



Segundo dicionário que lhe apresentei:
corruptela = abuso cometido contra a lei os bons costumes, corrompidos ou adulterados.

Contra a lei !?!?!? Alguém sabe se o Brasil já deixou de ser colónia Portuguesa ... oops estão aqui a dizer-me que foi a primeira a secessionar-se. As línguas não têm leis mas sem serem ilegais, Quantas diferenças existem dos dicionários criados em Portugal ? Basta ver 

Já vi que você é dos nacionalistas ! Melhor não irmos por por ai !  Não se se reparou mas existe mais terra para além do Portugal continental, que existe gente que fala e usa o Português como língua base, e ao Português que você chama " de forma mãe" (diriam os nossos irmãos Brasileiros vai chamar mãe a outro !), vai encontrar no Brasil formas mais próximas do Português da viragem do século XX, que algumas corrupções existentes em Portugal.  Mas da mesma forma vai encontrar isso na Brasil, e "idéia" com acento é apenas uma expressão do dialecto Português do Brasil.

Achei piada é essa da distinção do Português rural e do Português urbano, classe (superior) a que dá ideia pertencer, visto usar argumentos do tipo "são todos malucos". Não sei se reparou mas Portugal é um país que está a emergir da ruralidade há apenas 30/40 anos. E se de facto conhece Portugal vai encontrar no Norte e nas Beiras pessoas, a quem parece chamar de "incultas", e que usam mais tempos de verbos fiéis ao "original" com que vós vos ireis deparar em vossa vida. A esse mesmos "rurais" do Norte de Portugal você irá ouvir palavras como "ídéia", "téia", embora você veja no seu meio urbano escrito como "ideia" ou "teia" e leia (léia) com "idêia" ou "têia" . O mesmo acontece se for à Madeira e a certas ilhas dos Açores.

A sua visão da língua é demais restrita. E saiba que pelos meus cálculos, se em Portugal 30% das palavras não se adequam, não condizem com, a forma fonética geral, 

Fala do latim, quantas palavras de origem latina forma corrompidas do sentido e uso original ?

Na origem do português, não conta a influência árabe com palavras como "enxaqueca" corrupções do original árabe. No entanto vejo no Brasil o uso corrente de "almoxarifado", palavra em desuso em Portugal.    

E depois acho que pelos seus (fracos) argumentos, não compreende as grandezas das proporcionalidades envolvidas ... no presente . Centenas de milhões de falantes para dezenas de milhões. Você quer fazer da questão quem manda em quem, e ninguém manda nada e todos mandam, porque quem faz a lingua é o Povo que a fala. 

E não esqueça é que as heranças são os presentes do futuro.


----------



## JimmyDavid

Tanta zanga por tão pouco... mas aceito discutir, desde que com calma. "Corruptela", segundo o dicionário de Língua Portuguesa que em portugal é distribuído, significa "forma errada ou abusiva de alterar uma linguagem". Estou a ver que essa própria palavra, no Brasil passou a exemplo de corruptela. Adiante. Por acaso, eu até moro num meio rural e nada tenho contra quem mora aqui, ali, seja onde for. As formas de Português rural que eu disse serem aceites são, por exemplo, o Mirandês (que existe no Norte de país e tem base de formação castelhana) e outras semelhantes, do Interior.
 Quanto a guerras entre Brasil-Portugal, não me meto nisso. lembro apenas que Portugal saiu do "meio rural" há pouco, mas ainda serve para receber muitos brasileiros por cá (e eu sou amigos de muitos) que decidiram dizer "chega" à criminalidade e falta de oportunidade sofridas em seu próprio país. Portanto, não penso que sejamos assim tão mauzinhos.


----------



## anaczz

E ele nem é capaz de ver que está a argumentar com dois portugueses...


----------



## almufadado

JimmyDavid said:


> Tanta zanga por tão pouco... mas aceito discutir, desde que com calma. "Corruptela", segundo o dicionário de Língua Portuguesa que em portugal é distribuído, significa "forma errada ou abusiva de alterar uma linguagem". Estou a ver que essa própria palavra, no Brasil passou a exemplo de corruptela. Adiante. Por acaso, eu até moro num meio rural e nada tenho contra quem mora aqui, ali, seja onde for. As formas de Português rural que eu disse serem aceites são, por exemplo, o Mirandês (que existe no Norte de país e tem base de formação castelhana) e outras semelhantes, do Interior.
> Quanto a guerras entre Brasil-Portugal, não me meto nisso. lembro apenas que Portugal saiu do "meio rural" há pouco, mas ainda serve para receber muitos brasileiros por cá (e eu sou amigos de muitos) que decidiram dizer "chega" à criminalidade e falta de oportunidade sofridas em seu próprio país. Portanto, não penso que sejamos assim tão mauzinhos.



Zangado, eu ? Lembre-se que no seu primeiro post tu chamaste-nos de malucos, em "brasileiro" você chamou a gente de maluco. 

Existem pelos menos 1 dezenas de dicionários que são publicados em Portugal, incluindo a "Enciclopédia luso-brasileira". 

Que eu saiba o Mirandês tem estatuto de Língua, e é legalmente o 3 idioma oficial de Portugal. E baseando-me na sua apaixonada pureza da língua, o Mirandês será apenas uma corruptela infindável do Português, do Galego e do Castelhano. 

Ah ! Pelos seus argumentos (ou falta deles) vejo que o seu problema não é com a "braso-corruptela" (oops inventei uma palavra !!) do Português-mãe o seu problema é mesmo com os brasileiros ... acho que devia deixar de ler o Correio da Manhã ! 

Não sei se sabe mais há mais Portugueses no Brasil que Brasileiros em Portugal ... e todos cometem ou crimes ou são trabalhadores ! Deixe de ouvir demagogia barata !  

Para que fique informado eu sou Português nado e criado. 

PS : Também sei nadar e não sirvo às mesas  !
PS 2:Quando alguém quer discutir saudavelmente, *primeiro* convém* arranjar argumentos ... and then pick the right fight. *

Conclusão: Ambos os países vão poder escrever "ideia" e idéia" como grafias aceites da palavra. Cabe a cada um dizê-la como aprendeu ... chama-se a isso cultura.


----------



## JimmyDavid

Como é que o debate passou das formas de linguagem para os assuntos sociais e políticos? Não quero entrar nisso, já disse, até porque nada tenho contra ninguém. Também não entendo o que o Correio da Manhã tenha que ver com tudo isso (?)
Eu não defendo países, defendo a língua. E não julguem que estou de mãos dadas com todos os exemplos de ortografia usada em Portugal. De facto, em certas situações prefiro a forma brasileira. Por exemplo, em Portugal é costume dizer-se "até ao fim". É uma corruptela absurda. A maneira correcta é a brasileira "até o fim", já que "até" e "ao" são preposições que indicam o mesmo, logo deve-se estruturar a frase pela sua correcta ordem (preposição + artigo definido + substantivo). Sou, contudo, contra quem pega em palavras e regras gramaticais que já existiam e as adultera a seu prazer. Ainda há pouco tempo fui chamado de burro num forúm americano por ter escrito "Brasil". Disseram-me que o nome do país era "Brazil". Eu respondi-lhes que agradecia a "correcção", mas que foi O MEU POVO que deu o nome ao país e que eu deveria saber (não?). Pedro nunca será Peter, Charles nunca será Carlos e Brasil nunca será Brazil, pois nomes próprios não se traduzem simplesmente para o "mais parecido". Da mesma forma, as palavras "boleia" e "ideia" são, na verdade, para ser lidas como (ê) na segunda sílaba e não (é). Julgo que o erro que levou à corruptela brasileira veio dessa falta de noção.


----------



## Alentugano

JimmyDavid said:


> Como é que o debate passou das formas de linguagem para os assuntos sociais e políticos? Não quero entrar nisso, já disse, até porque nada tenho contra ninguém. Também não entendo o que o Correio da Manhã tenha que ver com tudo isso (?)
> Eu não defendo países, defendo a língua. E não julguem que estou de mãos dadas com todos os exemplos de ortografia usada em Portugal. De facto, em certas situações prefiro a forma brasileira. Por exemplo, em Portugal é costume dizer-se "até ao fim". É uma corruptela absurda. A maneira correcta é a brasileira "até o fim", já que "até" e "ao" são preposições que indicam o mesmo, logo deve-se estruturar a frase pela sua correcta ordem (preposição + artigo definido + substantivo). Sou, contudo, contra quem pega em palavras e regras gramaticais que já existiam e as adultera a seu prazer. Ainda há pouco tempo fui chamado de burro num forúm americano por ter escrito "Brasil". Disseram-me que o nome do país era "Brazil". Eu respondi-lhes que agradecia a "correcção", mas que foi O MEU POVO que deu o nome ao país e que eu deveria saber (não?). Pedro nunca será Peter, Charles nunca será Carlos e Brasil nunca será Brazil, pois nomes próprios não se traduzem simplesmente para o "mais parecido". Da mesma forma, as palavras "boleia" e "ideia" são, na verdade, para ser lidas como (ê) na segunda sílaba e não (é). Julgo que o erro que levou à corruptela brasileira veio dessa falta de noção.


Olhe que não, olhe que não...
Até mesmo a pronúncia de uma palavra muda com os anos, não é, portanto, estática. E também depende da região. Ideia já teve acento em português, quando se escrevia _idéa_ (o acento já vinha do grego). Não sei precisar exactamente o período, mas situá-lo-ia ainda na primeira metade do século XX. Mais tarde, começou-se a grafar ideia/idéia em Portugal e no Brasil. A meu ver, os brasileiros ativeram-se mais à raiz da palavra, ao deixarem o acento.
Onde eu vivo (Baixo Alentejo) as pessoas dizem idéia, boléia, assembléia. No entanto, dizemos epopeia, estreia, colmeia, odisseia, etc. Eu sempre falei assim e não me considero propriamente ignorante ou iletrado. Penso que mantivemos mais traços do falar antigo, um exemplo disso é o gerúndio, que ainda usamos muito por aqui.
Agora, é surrealista querer ou esperar que a língua falada no Brasil (no Brasil escreve-se o nome do país com "s" e não com "z".) não reflicta as especificidades e idiossincrasias daquele enorme país e duma realidade tão diferente da nossa e com ifluências de tantas culturas diferentes, visto ser um país de emigrantes.


----------



## JimmyDavid

De facto, a palavra "ideia" foi espalhada em Portugal (como a maioria da gramática) através das celebrações eucarísticas, dadas em latim. Antigamente, essa era quase a única maneira de transmitir conhecimento ao povo, pois só o Clero tinha instrução. Os párocos usavam o substantivo latino "idea" para referir "imagem" (aquela concebida interiormente). Daí nasceu a palavra "ideia", nasalada e não acentuada como os gregos faziam. 
 Mas a questão não é essa. Pessoalmente até sou a favor da evolução das línguas e reconheço que as ramificações são inevitáveis. Simplesmente não concordo com todos os exemplos.


----------



## Alentugano

JimmyDavid said:


> De facto, a palavra "ideia" foi espalhada em Portugal (como a maioria da gramática) através das celebrações eucarísticas, dadas em latim. Antigamente, essa era quase a única maneira de transmitir conhecimento ao povo, pois só o Clero tinha instrução. Os párocos usavam o substantivo latino "idea" para referir "imagem" (aquela concebida interiormente). Daí nasceu a palavra "ideia", nasalada e não acentuada como os gregos faziam.
> Mas a questão não é essa. Pessoalmente até sou a favor da evolução das línguas e reconheço que as ramificações são inevitáveis. Simplesmente não concordo com todos os exemplos.


 
O som dessas terminações sempre teve muitas variações regionais, quanto mais de país para país. Não é uma questão de se concordar, em muitas regiões sempre se proferiram esses verbetes de forma não nasalisada, como nos exemplos que referi. Uma coisa é falar, outra coisa é escrever. E quando toca a escrever convém fazê-lo na norma padrão. Ainda que digamos /idéia/, escrevemos ideia. 
Da mesma forma palavras como económico/econômico, poémico/polêmico, etc, que nas primeiras décadas do século XX não eram acentuadas quer em Portugal, quer no Brasil, evoluiram para acentos diferentes conforme a pronúncia predominante em cada país.
O que se passa é que Portugal não é dono (nem Portugal, nem nenhum outro país) da língua portuguesa, a língua é de todos aqueles que a falam, quer seja nos países lusófonos, quer seja em quaisquer países que partilhem a mesma língua. Essa atitude quase colonialista relativamente à língua é, no mínimo, anacrónica e desajustada nos dias que correm. Ninguém tem de vir pedir licença aos portugueses quando surge uma palavra/expressão nova num país lusófono. As línguas simplesmente evoluem naturalmente, são património vivo e em constante mutação. Queiramos ou não, concordemos ou não...


----------



## JimmyDavid

Qual é a linha que demarca a evolução de uma língua do simples erro? - pergunto eu. Se me apetecer passar a escrever "táxe bãe" em vez de "está-se bem" (como tenho visto ultimamente amiúde em mensagens que recebo) quer isso dizer que não cometi um erro, mas que inaugurei uma nova forma? Nesse caso, matou-se a definição de erro, porque tudo é permitido sob a justificação da nova criação. Mesmo que não seja utilizada pelo resto do mundo, faço então dela uma regra da minha cidade ou da minha rua... ou da minha casa. O que passará a ditar quando um professor tem razão ou o aluno, se tudo é ponto de vista e todo o erro pode ser visto como alteração à forma-mãe? "o menino errou no teste", diz o mestre; "nem pensar" replica o aluno "você é burro e não vê que acabei de inventar uma nova maneira de escrever"... Este cenário é então possível e o aluno tem tanto direito a ele como qualquer outra pessoa ou povo.


----------



## Alentugano

JimmyDavid said:


> Qual é a linha que demarca a evolução de uma língua do simples erro? - pergunto eu. Se me apetecer passar a escrever "táxe bãe" em vez de "está-se bem" (como tenho visto ultimamente amiúde em mensagens que recebo) quer isso dizer que não cometi um erro, mas que inaugurei uma nova forma? Nesse caso, matou-se a definição de erro, porque tudo é permitido sob a justificação da nova criação. Mesmo que não seja utilizada pelo resto do mundo, faço então dela uma regra da minha cidade ou da minha rua... ou da minha casa. O que passará a ditar quando um professor tem razão ou o aluno, se tudo é ponto de vista e todo o erro pode ser visto como alteração à forma-mãe? "o menino errou no teste", diz o mestre; "nem pensar" replica o aluno "você é burro e não vê que acabei de inventar uma nova maneira de escrever"... Este cenário é então possível e o aluno tem tanto direito a ele como qualquer outra pessoa ou povo.


 
Não entendo é o que é que essa "argumentação" tem a ver com o que eu disse atrás... ninguém em Portugal ou no Brasil pode, de repente, decidir que lhe apatece escrever de determinada maneira. Quer dizer, poder até pode, agora daí até isso ser aceito ou validado, é outra história. Eu sei escrever usando aquela famosa linguagem dos adolescentes para mandar sms e não é por isso que vou começar (nem eu, nem ninguém) a achar que está correcto escrever assim ou que posso usar essa linguagem num teste escrito ou num ofício no trabalho. A língua portuguesa compreende actualmente duas normas que são a norma brasileira e a norma europeia, esta última é também usada nos países africanos de língua portuguesa. Qualquer destas duas normas é reconhecida e validada, quer internamente em cada um dos países que as usam, quer internacionalmente. Existem organismos como a Academia de Ciências de Lisboa e a ABL - Academia Brasileira de Letras que as atestam e reconhecem. As coisas não são, como parece querer fazer-nos acreditar, anárquicas e desprovidas de controle ou supervisão. A evolução acontece naturalmente, mas não é por esta ou aquela pessoa, num suposto ataque de inspiração, começar a inventar novas palavras ou expressões a torto e a direito, ou modificar as que já existem. Há sempre uma fundamentação para as novidades ou alterações que, paulatinamente, vão surgindo.


----------



## vf2000

JimmyDavid said:


> Como é que o debate passou das formas de linguagem para os assuntos sociais e políticos? Não quero entrar nisso, já disse, até porque nada tenho contra ninguém.


Jimmy David, você que é novo no forum deu margem para que isso acontecesse quando disse "_Oh, meu Deus, por favor... não façam isto à Língua Portuguesa. "Boléia" e "idéia"? Estão todos *malucos *ou quê? *Abram lá o dicionário, se fazem favor*..._"

Essas formas, tão criticadas por você, estão nos dicionários brasileiros e são o correto no Brasil. Nós agradeceríamos se fossem respeitadas.
AXÉ.


----------



## GOODVIEW

Jimmy,
Se formos um pouco mais além em nossa análise perceberemos que uma vez que a bota chutou o latim para fora de Roma, ele foi sendo "corrompido" por todos os novos povos conquistados - ou na verdade evoluindo, se visto por outro prisma. Aliás, já estava "corrompido" desde o início pois o que se alastrou mundo afora foi o latim vulgar, uma corruptela, por assim dizer, do latim clássico.

Dito isto, todos os outros dialetos ou línguas dele derivados não passam de "corruptelas" do original (prepare-se porque esta vai doer: no Brasil escrevemos também corrutela, que é uma corruptela de corruptela...ai! Se doeu em mim, que dirá em você...). 

Não creio, no entanto, que esses povos tenham alterado a nova língua por serem desprovidos de noção mas sim porque cada cultura tem seu colorido próprio que irá, sem dúvida, agir como um filtro para tudo o que absorve, e transformar a matéria prima num novo produto mais afeito à seu jeito, sua ginga, seu molejo, sua batucada...

Isso deu-se também com o português falado por estas bandas.


----------



## gvergara

Outsider said:


> *caracóis e herói*: acentuam-se para indicar que o "o" do ditongo é aberto. (Normalmente, seria fechado.)
> 
> *céu, chapéu, véu*: o mesmo, desta vez para o "e".
> 
> *apóio*: o mesmo, mas com uma nota: só no Brasil é que se diz "apóio". Em Portugal, diz-se e escreve-se "apoio", com "o" fechado.
> 
> *boléia, idéia*: O ditongo "éi" é um caso especial. Só no Brasil é que se distingue "ei" (com "e" fechado) de "éi" (com "e" aberto). Por isso, em Portugal escreve-se "boleia", "ideia".
> 
> *fiéis*: é o plural de "fiel". Mesmo em Portugal, escreve-se sempre acento nos plurais das palavras oxítonas terminadas em "-el".
> 
> Creio que é _bo-léia, fi-éis, i-déia_.


O acordo me tem um pouco confuso... Isso quer dizer que ainda se distingue entre o ditongo _éu _aberto e o ditongo _eu _fechado? Então o _adjetivo _europeu é oxítono (mas fechado)? Nos dois países (em Portugal e no Brasil)?


----------



## Guigo

No Brasil:

Para _-eu_, fechado: europeu, judeu, breu, seu, deu, meu, etc; tudo sem acento (pelo menos, como aprendi).

No caso de _-eu_, aberto, então colocamos o diacrítico -éu: léu, céu, chapéu, beleléu, réu, etc.


----------



## marta12

Guigo said:


> No Brasil:
> 
> Para _-eu_, fechado: europeu, judeu, breu, seu, deu, meu, etc; tudo sem acento (pelo menos, como aprendi).
> 
> No caso de _-eu_, aberto, então colocamos o diacrítico -éu: léu, céu, chapéu, beleléu, réu, etc.



Que engraçado! Em Portugal há muito tempo que não se põe acento nos ditongos, com excepção do 'éu' para não se confundir com 'eu'.


----------



## mykka

Eu distingo "ei" de "éi". Para mim "ideia" e "anéis" não soam da mesma maneira. Fui ver a fonologia das palavras e realmente devem-se pronunciar de forma diferente, mesmo na pronúncia padrão.


----------



## Istriano

marta12 said:


> Que engraçado! Em Portugal há muito tempo que não se põe acento nos ditongos, com excepção do 'éu' para não se confundir com 'eu'.



O Dicionário da Priberam registra *céu*: http://www.priberam.pt/DLPO/default.aspx?pal=céu


----------



## Istriano

mykka said:


> Eu distingo "ei" de "éi". Para mim "ideia" e "anéis" não soam da mesma maneira. Fui ver a fonologia das palavras e realmente devem-se pronunciar de forma diferente, mesmo na pronúncia padrão.


Na pronúncia lisboeta, ouço os dois:_ idâia, anâis _ _Tânhu u ôvid' brâzilâir_'

Aliás, o acento caíu na última reforma: agora mesmo os que pronunciam_ colméia, bóina_ (eu por exemplo) têm que escrever_ colmeia, boina...
_Não sei por que não elminaram o acento gráfico em _céu, beleléu... _Claro, isso ficou para um novo acordo ortográfico...


----------



## Rhetorica

marta12 said:


> Que engraçado! Em Portugal há muito tempo que não se põe acento nos ditongos, com excepção do 'éu' para não se confundir com 'eu'.



Ainda se coloca acento nos plurais de palavras terminadas em "el" e "ol": papéis, caracóis... Embora, como disse o Istriano e bem, na região de Lisboa já não existe distinção entre "ei" e "éi" nestes casos (tanto em _ei_s como em pap_éi_s o ditongo é pronunciado /_ây_/)

(não sei se isto muda com o acordo e neste momento não estou muito interessado em ir ver...)


----------



## marta12

Istriano said:


> O Dicionário da Priberam registra *céu*: http://www.priberam.pt/DLPO/default.aspx?pal=c%C3%A9u



E não foi isso que escrevi, Istriano?


----------



## de monte

Olá

Algumas palavras que você citou eram acentuadas por serem oxítonas terminadas em ditongos abertos. No Brasil se usava essa regra com frequência.

Depois do acordo ortográfico entre os países lusófonos, as oxítonas terminadas em OI, EI perderam o acento. Assim, ideia e assembleia, por exemplo, não são mais acentuadas.

Já as oxítonas terminadas com ditongos abertos  EU e OI continuam com o acento aguado. Desta forma, chapéu, céu e herói, por exemplo, ainda são acentuadas.

Espero ter ajudado!


----------

